# Do any of you have a Kidarooz bike trailer...aka question about trailers



## dr.j (May 14, 2003)

I've been debating between a Burley and the Kidarooz trailer they have at Costco. The main difference I can see online is that the Kidarooz wieghs 33lbs and the D'lite weighs 20lbs. I know the Kidarooz are made by Chariot, but that they're made in China rather than Canada.
I plan to ride mostly on the bike paths in my neighborhood, probably 4 miles/day with my DS. I want a double, in case we end up having more DCs. I plan on using it for a few years.
I read the old thread where someone mentioned these, and it seemed like everyone loves their Burleys and not many people have the Kidarooz. The only reason I'm considering it is it's $150 at Costco, and the D'lites are $430.
I would appreciate any advice/input any of you have.

Here's the Kidarooz trailer.
http://kidarooz.com/


----------



## nwaddellr (Jan 2, 2005)

One of the reasons everone loves their Burley is their quality and safety. That being said, if you're going only four miles a day on a bike path, I'm sure the Kidarooz would work fine for you (and the cost savings is substantial).


----------



## nonnymoose (Mar 12, 2004)

I looked at the Kidarooz trailer when they had it at my Costco. It looks like a decent trailer, particularly in that price range. If you're just going to be using it for trailering, go for it! I've got a Chariot Cougar 2, but that's because I wanted to be able to use it as a jogger as well.


----------



## ashleep (Jul 20, 2004)

We have been debating this exact issue. The reason we're even considering the Burley is because it will likely have a decent resale value after our kids outgrow it. (check ebay) It will be a major purchase if we do decide to get it, but I think it will be worth it.

A weight difference of 13 lbs is pretty big IMO. I'm pretty small so that 13 lbs will be very noticable for me.


----------



## Diane B (Mar 15, 2004)

Burley has a new, lower price model (the "Bee") which I bought last year. Same good quality, lower price. Good for modest amounts of biking, probably not as cushy for long trips.


----------



## dr.j (May 14, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. I decided to go with a Burley. I bought the Kidarooz and brought it home, but decided the Burley is worth the extra $. I might get a Solo instead of the D'lite, but think either of those would be a better option.


----------

